# UserBenchmark.com mini benchmark competition



## Arctucas (Dec 20, 2020)

KainXS said:


> <SNIP>
> 100th percentile is amazing, nice Arctucas



Thanks, took several (like 4) hours of overclocking and tweaking to get there.


----------

